# IELTS - Passport lost



## salangai (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi,

I wrote ielts on march 2012, I lost my passport while travelling abroad. Looking To apply for acs, I have applied for passport and hopefully the new passport should carry the old passport number.

If the new passport doesn't contain my old passport number what is the procedure, I have copies of my old passport and fir copies for lost passport.

Regards,
S


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

salangai said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wrote ielts on march 2012, I lost my passport while travelling abroad. Looking To apply for acs, I have applied for passport and hopefully the new passport should carry the old passport number.
> 
> ...


Old passport number with date and place of issue will be mentioned along with new passport application number and reason for cancelling old passport in the NEW passport on the last page....

I know it happened too someone I know, try to get a new passport immediately, it could take upto 6 months for lost or damaged passports, unless you know someone who can sign on your tatkal application.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Also, you will need a FIR Copy with self declaration that you havent purposely lost or something....Getting a new passport was difficult back then....Spec if you lost it as Officials are totally waiting on to pounce on you at any small mistake......


----------

